# Post Litter Concerns \poodle heat schedule



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to Poodle Forum.  Could it be a silent heat? What does your vet say?


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

It's probably coming soon, heats are not always exactly 6 months apart. No reason for concern.


----------

